# I Love Movie Shootouts ... And Heres The Best Ones



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

_If you like Colt Government Models_

Movie: Way of the Gun 
5 Star Shootout

‪Best Shootouts - Vol. 2 - The Way of the Gun‬‏ - YouTube

_If you like Berettas and AMAZING SHOOTOUTS_

Movie: The Killer
200000 Star Shootout (Probably the best shootout ever filmed)

‪The Killer - CLIMAX - John Woo - Ballistic Bloody Climactic Gun Fight‬‏ - YouTube

_If you like the Glock_

Movie: The International
4 Star Shootout

‪The International Shootout Scene‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

_If you like Glock 19's_

Move: The Man From Nowhere
5 Star Shootout (really good one, especially at the end shooting through bulletproof glass)

‪The man from Nowhere final scene knife fight‬‏ - YouTube

_You like HK USP .45_

Movie: Collateral
3 1/2 Star Shootout

‪Tom Cruise - Collateral Nite Club Film Scene‬‏ - YouTube

_If you like Nickel Plated 1911's and Kevin Costner_

Movie: 3000 Miles To Graceland
5 Star Shootout

‪3000 Miles To Graceland - Shootout Scene #1‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

*This short and sweet.*

‪Scarface-Say Hello To My Little Friend‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

^ of course, that one is a classic


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

What... no love for Tombstone or Open Range? Some of the best gun fights in movie history right there!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Open Range does have a pretty good one...

Another couple good ones are

LEON THE PROFESSIONAL- ‪Leon The Professional Hitman - Movie - Swat shootout Scene‬‏ - YouTube

HARD BOILED- ‪Hard Boiled - Teahouse Shootout‬‏ - YouTube AND ‪Best Action Sequence Ever Filmed - HD‬‏ - YouTube

LAST MAN STANDING (a classssic)- ‪***[Bruce Willis | Last Man Standing]*** (1996) The Final Shootout‬‏ - YouTube


----------

